# fillet at sea?



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

What's the law on having filets on the boat I've heard you can have so much if you have a grill on the boat?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fish must remain whole while on the boat, if not mistaken. Now if you are fileting and grilling, carcus go overboard, filet straight on the grill??? Who knew???


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Not sure exactly what but there is an allowance for eating freshly caught fish. Someone will chime in with the details.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

T-REX said:


> What's the law on having filets on the boat I've heard you can have so much if you have a grill on the boat?


Just keep em handy and if you see the "Man", Toss em. No big deal.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the actual wording from the Federal guidlines.

Head and Fins Attached Rule
All fish except for bait and oceanic migratory species taken from
federal waters must have heads and fins intact through landing. *Up to 1½*
*pounds of finfish per person is exempt from the head and fins intact rule for*
*personal consumption provided the vessel is equipped to cook such*​
*finfish.*


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Time to get a grill for the boat!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Here is the actual wording from the Federal guidlines.
> 
> Head and Fins Attached Rule
> All fish except for bait and oceanic migratory species taken from
> ...


that's what I heard sounds like I will be needing a grill an a scale for my next trip!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

We're talking about carrying a ceviche bag on the boat with us next time out. I don't know if that covers "provided the vessel is equipped to cook such," but I'll risk it.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

Ceviche is the way to go. Not saying we've done this......BUT, take the smallest "keeper" you catch and put it in the ceviche mix (which was made before you leave) and stick in the fridge. In about 3 hours, you'll have the best fish you've ever had.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Consumption at Sea*

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title50/50cfr622_main_02.tpl

*e-CFR (Electronic Code of Federal Regulations)
TITLE 50--Wildlife and Fisheries
PART 622--FISHERIES OF THE CARIBBEAN, GULF, AND SOUTH ATLANTIC*

Subpart--C Management Measures
§622.38--Landing fish intact.

(2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided—

(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;
(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and
(iii) The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

filet and release!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We go ahead and bleed and clean Tuna most of the time.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Starlifter said:


> http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title50/50cfr622_main_02.tpl
> 
> *e-CFR (Electronic Code of Federal Regulations)*
> *TITLE 50--Wildlife and Fisheries*
> ...


Does that mean that fish we cook at sea have to come out of our bag limit? 
Would we get a ticket for having a snapper on the grill and a limit of snapper in the cooler?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

By the regs the answer would be YES. Fillet and grilled counts against the limit.
Tuna has diff regs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just catch your limit, filet one out and eat it. Then go catch one more. Just make sure if you get stopped by the man you don't burp.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

just catch ya limit and be done with it! It aint worth the fine, or trouble to try to get by with a few extra fillets! Hell the only limit i catch anyway is ARS! just my opinion!! LOL


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> just catch ya limit and be done with it! It aint worth the fine, or trouble to try to get by with a few extra fillets! Hell the only limit i catch anyway is ARS! just my opinion!! LOL


2+ !!!


----------

